# What plow trucks are people buying these days?



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

I am interested in purchasing some 3/4 or one ton plow trucks for resale. Being old school, I like leaf sprung, king pin front ends, but these trucks are now old. What are people buying? New models, which cost a ton or nice older stuff? What are your thoughts on buying the 80's-93 Dodges or similar chevy/gmc/ford? I figure a solid truck with a Dana 60 front end for less than 5k that can still get plow replacement parts is the way to go if just doing your driveway and local driving. Just looking for opinions. Personally I am a pre 93 Dodge guy since I grew up on Sno-fiters and Sno-Commanders. Thank you for your help.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

They are all good and they are all bad. Just personal preference.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your gunna buy used plow trks and the resale them.....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

King pin 4x4's?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

ford hasn't used king pins since 1991. all dana 60's since are ball joint. 

if your plan is buy 25 year old trucks and try to resell them as plow trucks - don't. even if the truck was near mint very few people would be interested in running a truck that old. 

and why would they buy from you over any other used listing? if you're gonna make money, then your prices would be higher than what others will charge who are just looking to put on old truck out to pasture. what would your selling angle be? sounds to me like it would just be an overpriced 25 year old truck and i doubt there's much of a market for that..... 

unless of course you dump money into them, in which case your cost and time to get them into shape would likely exceed what they are worth anyway.

sounds like a losing proposition anyway you look it. unless there is some angle i'm missing?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

He could put a 7.3 in them and some idiot will pay $15-20k for it


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

peteo1;1919721 said:


> He could put a 7.3 in them and some idiot will pay $15-20k for it


All day long! The 7.3 Zombies would be fist fighting to pay it!


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Skip that idea, not worth it. Like the previous member posted, they are beat, put away wet and not worth getting into. I just bought a 72 w300 Dodge with a low mileage cummins in it. 9 foot fisher, 7 foot wing and torwell sander. All central hydraulics. Works for me for now. I am just a sucker for old school as long as it was taken care of, and good luck with that.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Dodgesnofiter;2076191 said:


> Skip that idea, not worth it. Like the previous member posted, they are beat, put away wet and not worth getting into. I just bought a 72 w300 Dodge with a low mileage cummins in it. 9 foot fisher, 7 foot wing and torwell sander. All central hydraulics. Works for me for now. I am just a sucker for old school as long as it was taken care of, and good luck with that.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3


I would by that old dodge in a heartbeat. I know a guy that just bought a late 70's Jeep J20 in South Carolina for $1200.00 and the body is mint and don't run to bad with the 304. It's got a little patina that makes it look better.

It all depends what your looking for out of a truck. I have not crossed over to the truck personal vehicle thing. My trucks are bought to work and don't care for all this computerized junk.

If I got to take a trip or whatever I will take one of my two newer personal cars.I have a problem with depreciation and refuse to take a big hit on any of my work stuff. Not to mention working my brass off to make hefty payments. I like to work on my own dime.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. I use my truck for work and though I enjoy its toughness I like my 2014 Honda CRV for drives. But when the new 'city" trucks get stuck or can't push the snow(and I am not saying they can't-it's the bad driver)then I go out and show them what America use to build. Love the jeeps. There is a super nice Willy in the movie "The Ultimate Gift" that the guy drives in the tropics.


----------

